# spyder bike



## model-a (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys found a 1960s spyder bike with original back slick banana seat ape hangers stick shifter is broken he want's $125 to much or good price sorry no pictures yet thanks guys for your help.


----------



## GMP440 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the bike? what color is it?  If you post the serial number I can tell you what year it is.


----------

